# Making some graphical changes today



## Chris (May 22, 2007)

Bear with me, things will look a bit odd here and there.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2007)

Here you go mucking stuff up again!


----------



## eaeolian (May 22, 2007)

Hmm. Man, I've got some huge data exports to run today - don't deprive me of my distractions!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2007)

There will be plenty of distractions. The forum will look different every time you refresh!


----------



## djpharoah (May 22, 2007)

Chris the grey bar at the top of the site behind the "Sevenstring.org" looked great. It kinda brought the top bites together by filling in the space.


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2007)

I noticed the site is looking a little different, how it's arranged and such, looks good though, keep up the good work, Chris.


----------

